# Silicone Softener and Enzyme Wash Chemicals



## MAYREY1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase silicone softener and enzyme wash chemicals?


Mayleen


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

MAYREY1 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase silicone softener and enzyme wash chemicals?
> 
> 
> Mayleen



I believe get more response in the printing thread - these are industrial strength chemicals so need industrial washers, ventilation, etc....


----------



## irvinglance (Jul 14, 2009)

Mark_S said:


> I believe get more response in the printing thread - these are industrial strength chemicals so need industrial washers, ventilation, etc....


Hi! I'm also looking for enzyme wash chemicals... would anyone know what kind of chemicals are used?

Thanks!

Irving


----------

